# Studio One 4.1 released: completely overhauled tempo track, AAF export updates and more!



## DS_Joost (Sep 13, 2018)

So, Studio One recently got it's first big update since it came out. Alas, it doesn't feature an articulation management system yet, but for me the big one is the complete overhaul of the tempo map and extra AAF features, both very good for us Film Composers.

Here are the features at a glance (highlighted are for me the most important updates:


Support for ATOM Production and Performance Pad Controller
New Pipeline XT plug-in for routing external effects
Extended Note Repeat with keyboard remote
*Tempo Automation*
*Beat-linear timeline option*
*Improved manual tempo mapping*
*Tap tempo via MIDI or keyboard shortcut*
*AAF export options (including embedded AAF support)*
*Import Song Data from song template*
New “Cue mix mute follows channel” option
[Windows 10] System DPI scaling option for third-party plug-ins
*[Windows] “Enable High DPI Mode” option is back*
New look for External Device panels and QWERTY Keyboard
And here are the big features explained:


Overall, not too large of an update, but at least if focused this time on features that are actually professional. The new tempo track is bloody fantastic! Also, lots of bugs fixed as well. Studio One is getting there fast folks. We're catching up!


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 13, 2018)

I just upgraded to version 4 and making the switch from Ableton Live. There's many reasons why I'm switching but overall the tool set and ease of use is right up there. While I will continue to Use Ableton Live for electronic dance music and sound design , Studio One 4 will be my main DAW. FYI There is an attractive crossgrade price from any DAW to Studio One 4 at Plugindiscounts for $254 for anyone wanting to make the switch.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Sep 13, 2018)

Whoa, didn't know about the Atom controller, nice. One thing I'd wish they'd work on is somehow fixing the LONG SAVE times if using disabled tracks to build a big template. Save times for 100+ tracks of Kontakt all disabled is way over 10+ seconds. In Reaper it's instantaneous for 1000+ tracks, Cubase about 8 seconds...


----------



## jonathanwright (Sep 14, 2018)

Finally, a useful tempo track! Good to see the note selection and correction bugs have been fixed too.


----------



## DS_Joost (Sep 14, 2018)

InLight-Tone said:


> Whoa, didn't know about the Atom controller, nice. One thing I'd wish they'd work on is somehow fixing the LONG SAVE times if using disabled tracks to build a big template. Save times for 100+ tracks of Kontakt all disabled is way over 10+ seconds. In Reaper it's instantaneous for 1000+ tracks, Cubase about 8 seconds...



I know, that's why I use the modular template approach. I had a 1000+ track template in Cubase. Didn't take 8 seconds though. Was instantaneous.

The Atom controller seems like a nifty little thing. It's not that expensive either at 150 dollars.


----------



## DS_Joost (Sep 14, 2018)

paulmatthew said:


> I just upgraded to version 4 and making the switch from Ableton Live. There's many reasons why I'm switching but overall the tool set and ease of use is right up there. While I will continue to Use Ableton Live for electronic dance music and sound design , Studio One 4 will be my main DAW. FYI There is an attractive crossgrade price from any DAW to Studio One 4 at Plugindiscounts for $254 for anyone wanting to make the switch.



I have actually rediscovered Reason for sound design (Reason used to be my first DAW). To combine them via Rewire is a workflow dream come true for me. I love Reason because it is completely different from anything else. And for EDM and stuff like that, it is unbeatable for me.

Now, if Propellerheads could implement the same kind of automation transformation and curves as Presonus, it would be completely perfect for me.


----------



## paulmatthew (Sep 14, 2018)

DS_Joost said:


> I have actually rediscovered Reason for sound design (Reason used to be my first DAW). To combine them via Rewire is a workflow dream come true for me. I love Reason because it is completely different from anything else. And for EDM and stuff like that, it is unbeatable for me.
> 
> Now, if Propellerheads could implement the same kind of automation transformation and curves as Presonus, it would be completely perfect for me.


 I was going to upgrade reason recently but really don't ever use it much anymore. I had it from original release to version 3 but stopped using there. I was quite good with it a long time ago but jumped over to Ableton and now Studio One( It just has more of what I like in a DAW) .


----------

